# walmart color changing pumpkin lights.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I just picked up a cool little light at wally world. it's a color changing LED light for pumpkins, alternates with fade between blue gree and red. the parabolic mirror inside makes it bright enough to cast shadows in a well lit room. they are 3 bucks each and run on 3 AAA batteries. I'm going back tomorrow to pick up several more.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm,, i wonder if the lights can be changed to a different color other than blue and green i did see those also but didnt pick any up.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sure you could hack any LED you want into it. I just went outside with it and it would be good for lighting tombstones at night.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey I got these just yesterday. I picked up two of these pumpkin lights To cool.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish our Wal Mart (and Target for that matter) had stuff out.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

scene setters and pumpkins light pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket here is some scene setters I picked up and one of my two pumpkin lights. I actually got four scene setters and two lights so these are a few pics.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ive been in four different walmarts trying to find these 36 inch skellys Zombie....like the ones that pose. Ours carried them like two years back and now I havent been able to find them again uggggggggggggggg. They were cheaper at walmart like 13 dollars


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wormy, our walmart had the poseable skellies last week. Everything is poseable except for the hands. Regardless of how you pose the arms the hands just flop. I guess you could tape them into position. The cost If I remember correctly was $16.00.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh wow and Ive looked at four different walmarts and didnt even see a place for them on there planners. And you didnt get a pic LOL.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hopefully Vlad and I will venture back to Walmart this week and get more details for you on the poseable skelly. I can't gaurantee I'll have my camera with me or be brave enough to take a pic.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/wormyt_in_2003.htm was it these ones. They are like 36 inches. Scroll down that page and see the ones I have. These are cool little guys. Last year I did get some called jabber jaws I think was the name, but just these were cheap two years ago. Ugggggggg wish i had gotten more


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember those skellies from our wal mart a few years ago. The ones we got had arms that weren't posable. It's like the ratcheting mechanism in the arm was broken on all of them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok i did get one of those poseable they not great but wil do








also bought some other stuff but will post those in the section halloween - haloo shopping begun


----------

